# Long Beach, CA Monthly Ride 06/07/09



## markivpedalpusher (Jun 2, 2009)

It's time to ride again! 70+ riders last month
Sunday 06/07/09
Rides leaves at 10:00 a.m.
Meet at:
Portfolio Coffee House
2300 E. 4th Street 
Long Beach, CA 90814
Cyclone Coaster


----------



## old hotrod (Jun 4, 2009)

Bumpin it on up...


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 5, 2009)

*My bike is crying.*

Unfortunately, I won't be able to make the ride this time. The family has my life all planned out for this weekend. They just don't understand how cool it is to gather together a bunch of old bike fanatics for a day at the beach. And I just spent the better part of May overhauling a 1960 Schwinn Deluxe Tornado just for the occasion. That bad boy looks and rides beautiful. I was so looking forward to the ride.  Ahh! Ahh! Ahh!


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jun 6, 2009)

Mine too! I won't be able to make it this month but planning on next month for sure.


----------

